# Selfie every day for 6.5 years



## SquarePeg (Jan 27, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to put this.  It was fascinating to watch and is photo related...
'She Took A Selfie Every Single Day For 6.5 Years. The Results? Absolutely Inspiring.  | Diply


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow thats pretty powerful.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 27, 2015)

Really interesting!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

